# Chunky Luv rides again...



## FelixH

Team Chunky Luv made it out today to compete in the tournament. Or, was it Team Chunky Spirit??

Aboard were me, HateCheese, Capt. Kevin of the holy Spear-It, and of course, Clay.

We'd all had plans that shifted several times, and Clay ended up without a team for the tourney. I got a call around 5:00 a.m. today, as did Kevin. Clay was feverishly trying to fill out a team. I'm glad everything came together and we put it all together.

We headed out to our farthest, deepest spots first... somewhere in the neighborhood of 32 to 36 miles out of Perdido Pass. Clay and Kevin brought some nice fish to the boat on the first dive... a great start to the day. One of Kevin's snapper on this dive weighed in at about 22.35... Nice! It's currently residing in 3rd place on the tourney board. Kev also got a nice red grouper that was 15 or 16 pounds. I believe it's on the board as well.

On the next dive, HateCheese and I rolled and dropped to nearly 130 ft. It was a little murky at depth and we never did see the reef. But we saw fish... LOTS OF FISH. Out of the cloud of red snapper, I found a nice one... no wait he's not nice, he's BIG. We played for a bit, I tried to position myself for a good shot, he tried to not give me a good shot. Finally, bam! I nailed him. Oh oh, I didn't kill him, he's pissed. And big. 

As I start pulling him in, to finish the job, I see another LARGER snapper. I immediately started feeling "buyer's remorse" because I shot the "small" one. I'm yelling at Paul through my reg and pointing frantically at the other big snapper, all the while, still trying to kill and string my fish. Paul made a good shot but hit a harder area and didn't get good penetration I guess. He was trying to get the fish under control but it eventually managed to thrash itself free. Mine weighed in at 24.45 and is currently in 1st place. Paul's fish, had hewon the fight, would have beaten mine by at least a couple of pounds!

We hit another spot but didn't see anything even close to whatwe already had in the box so we didn't shoot. On the next dive, which turned out to be the last, I saw 3 huge fish. 2 snapper and 1 grouper. They were very skittish though and disappeared into the reef before I could get within shootingrange.We called the dive expecting to hit one more spot before runningin to make the weigh-in. 

On the way to the next spot,The Luv Boat started experience some technical difficulties... starboard engine was not running well. We made the decision to head for home on one engine, and we barely made it to the scales on time... ok, maybe we had 10 minutes to spare, but when your top speed is about 13, that's pushing it! At least we had good seas on the ride back.

Here are acouple of pics from the day.

Group Photo










Sunset while racing in at a Blistering 13.6 miles per hour... on one engine.










Guess I should have brought my big cooler...


----------



## Fishermon

wooooooow.!!!! that's awesome. check out the size of that cooler....I mean snapper....excellent!!!! great guys.... I don't care if my engine crippled after catching that much fish....I would put it as the opportunity cost...great report. Thank you .


----------



## FelixH

Yep, I think I've discovered a new way to make fish look bigger in pictures!!

Instead of holding them way out in front of you, all a fisherman has to do is try to cram the fish into a small cooler, take a picture, and tell everyone it was a 150 qt cooler, not a 50 qt.


----------



## Murphy's Law

Damn nice mess of fish :toast Cool picture of the sun set also. Would make a good screen saver.


----------



## FelixH

Oh, and I forgot to mention Kev's trigger. He shot a monster that was around 8.6 pounds... that's the biggest trigger I've ever seen! Unfortunately, there was no Trigger division on the tourney board. That fishwould, without a doubt, win.


----------



## lobsterman

Nice snappers, too bad it wasn't groupers.


----------



## craasch210

Looks like you guys had a good day. Congrats!

:bowdown


----------



## Capt. AHO

Very nice.Sorry to hear about the motor.


----------



## craasch210

Damn you Clay!

Didn't go out on Friday, and then you go out and kill all the big ones on Saturday. I probably killed 20 snappers and still wound up with less meat than those big ones yall brought in. 

I was ready to brave it on Friday. The internet waves were big, but it turned out that the "actual" waves were not so bad. They are not doing so well with this whole "forecasting" thing lately. Foreceast went from 1-3 to 5-7 in 1 hour and then back down to 2-4 by morning. How does that happen? 

Anyway, glad yall had a good trip. I have those high cap mags for you whenever you want to meet up and get them. I'm off tomorrow if you want to meet up somewhere. 

Chris


----------



## Garbo

Big, Big, Big, Big Snapper.


----------



## spearfisher

well done men. Wish I could have been there. Sorry I couldn't make it. Oh well, there's always next year. :clap


----------



## 401 Cay

WOW! Great fish there guys! Awesome day out there too!


----------



## need2fish

Awesome report and pics. Great job guys!


----------



## FelixH

The final results are in...

I took 1st place snapper!

Kevin did very well also: 2nd place grouper, 3rd place snapper, and (I think) 3rd place cuda.

Hell he may have even won another prize, I'm not sure. He was up there a lot! That guy is a spearfishin machine!!


----------



## Corpsman

Congrats! I am going to take a wild stab and say those were private numbers? Coops? Pyramids?


----------



## FelixH

Actually, if I remember correctly, the only fish that came off private numbers were the triggers.

I'm not positive though, my role in running the boat was minimal.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Man what a great trip!

Yeah, we hit 2 private numbers, but one the fish instantly hid inside and did not allow a shot, and the other private number was good for 3 triggers when kevin and I dropped on it.

All the other fish came off one spot, The 3 red snappers, big black snapper, and the red grouper. 5 fish off one spot, first Felix and Paul hit it, then me and Kevin. And we left to more fat ones down there for next time!

Sucks the foot problem on one motor, but we made it back!


----------



## Corpsman

Was it your boat that had the problem Clay?


----------



## Stressless

> *lobsterman (10/27/2007)*Nice snappers, too bad it wasn't groupers.




:moon Firckin Jackass. The guys go out get a great trip - report it with pics and that's the sum totoal of your inpuit? PM me back if you want to rant but Good God man these guys did great and killed some nice fish! 



Team Chunky Love, you guys rock!! That's a nice mess of fish and great pics! What tournament was it? Been TDY and out of it for a bit but looking for a call or post that folks are heading out.



If you find yourself looking for "Gun Slingers" again...



Bob, Stressless, Navarre, 974-8363, 4xguns and lots of tanks looking to go: Call ... Please :heart



Great Report and 1 Q) Did you find any hooks in their mouths?


----------



## Wharf Rat

> *Stressless (10/28/2007)*
> 
> 
> 
> *lobsterman (10/27/2007)*Nice snappers, too bad it wasn't groupers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firckin Jackass. The guys go out get a great trip - report it with pics and that's the sum totoal of your inpuit? PM me back if you want to rant but Good God man these guys did great and killed some nice fish!
Click to expand...



You know, I had the same thought when I read that post...I just wasn't going to say anything. It seems to be the norm with some folks that no matter how good a report or thread is, they just want to inject some sort of negativity to it.


----------



## FelixH

Hey Stressless, it would be great to get out with you sometime!

As for grouper, Kev's red grouper weighed in at over 15 pounds. I sawa BIG grouper on the last dive but never got a shot at it.


----------



## konz

Way to go Clay and team!!!! Looks like a nice haul!!!!!


----------



## bigfishrookie

Very nice! Winners no matter how you look at it!!!


----------



## mudskipper

wow on the snappers.........way more impressive than groupers of the same size............don't worry about that wacko lobsterman.....he has almost 6000 visits/views on the new forum already, that is just plain crazy obsessive..........great job guys!!!!!!!!


----------



## PompNewbie

Very Nice haul Guys!! way to go on the 1st place


----------



## HateCheese

It was definitely a fun trip. Sure was nice getting front row seats to see Felix shoot the eventual first place snapper. As awlays, a good group of guys to go out spearing with. 

Yeah, I am still kicking myself about the bigger one that got off the spear. Thinkin I need a bigger gun.... :banghead


----------



## chickenhawk

:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown looks like we will be having snapper sandwiches at the next poker game:hungry


----------



## Clay-Doh

Needless to say, I am so freakin pumped bout what a good day we had out. Had a good crew and a lotta fun. Yeah Jody, it was my boat had a foot problem. Havent had time to deal with it yet.

I do gotta give credit for somethin, much as I hate to admit it. My snapper I shot at 130 feet deep when I was divin with Kevin broke my spear shaft, I was about to go after him, but I looked at my air, and 130 feet down and I only had 600 pounds.:doh I was pissed, I went down with only half a tank on that dive, thought I could pop one, and just swim him to the surface. Had enough air to acend, but not enough to chase and subdue He-Man down there.

I had to go up, and I guess my shaft eventually came out of him, and kevin reshot him, and brought him to the boat, so it was officially Kevins fish, and he weighed it in. :banghead:banghead But after much trash talkin to me...oke he was nice enough to still let me take him home with my trigger!:hungry

Hey Stressless! I cant wait to get out with youshootin sometime!

Since this is the biggest snapper I ever shot, I took a buttload a pics, so heres a few more!!!:letsdrink




























AND THIS IS HOW GOD INTENDED A SNAPPER TO LOOK!!!!!!!!










Sorry bout a bunch of pics of the same dang fish, but it may be a long time before I shoot one like that again!

Heres a couple pics Felix took too.

THE WAY THE FISH BOX SHOULD STAY!


----------



## Ocean Man

Those are some STUDS. Great report and pic's.


----------



## FishinFL

Very nice fish Clay...Sorry to hear about your shaft problems...



Had a great time hanging out with y'all the other nite! Tell your top earner that I said hi too. ;-)


----------



## Corpsman

Thats a bummer about your boat man. I hope it's a cheap fix. 

Congrats on the snapper. There are alot of guys that fish the gulf a lifetime and never see a 20 + pound snapper. Outstanding job and teamwork on your dive buddys part. My philosophy is "get the fish in the boat"! Congrats again.


----------



## GrouperNinja

Damn man couldnt wait till I got down there!!!!!! ....Always next time.

Mikey


----------



## Clay-Doh

As you see GrouperNinja....it was MUCH calmer than when we tried the first time around. Wish you coulda made it down from Atlanta for this one....next time around though, I'm countin you in!


----------



## surfstryker

Dang, Clay, thats some trophy filets. Great report w/ pics.


----------



## ashcreek

Wish I could have made it Clay thanks for the invite looks like you guys did very well. Hopefully next time I can make it.


----------



## Boondocks

Nice Job Ya'll!!! Wish I coulda been there! I remember the old days when Clay's avatar was a big ol stringer of sheephead! I think we've ruined him forever now! Congratulations to you guys, you deserve it! 

:clap


----------



## Clay-Doh

Hey Boondocks! Call me when you have time! I always seem to call you when your with your family.

Thank you very much for the 4 private numbers you let us use!:bowdown We only got to go on 2 of them, one was covered in triggers, and thats where they came from, the other the snappers ran inside as soon as we got there. I wanted to tell you the condition and report for the 2 we went to since I know you havent been there in a while.

Again, thanx a ton for letting us dive them!


----------

